# foiled an attempt to smuggle 43 million tablets "TRAMADOL" in the port of East Port S



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*foiled an attempt to smuggle 43 million tablets "TRAMADOL" in the port of East Port S*

foiled an attempt to smuggle 43 million tablets "TRAMADOL" in the port of East Port Said customs officers in Port Said, in aborting the fourth attempt within a week to smuggle large quantities of "Tramadol" drugs were seized after being found hidden inside two 40 ft containers coming from the port of "Bombay" in India for the benefit of two companies of import and export .

????? ?????? ????? 43 ????? ??? "????????" ?????? ??? ??????? - ????? ???????


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Tramadol* (Ultram) is narcotic-like pain reliever that can give euthoric effects .


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> *Tramadol* (Ultram) is narcotic-like pain reliever that can give euthoric effects .[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Misuse of this drug has been a big,big problem for many years now in Egypt....but unfortunately to easy to get a hold of from pharmacies who sell it illegally.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

It is noteworthy that the Ministry of Interior security forces succeeded during the last ten days to finding more than 75 million tablets of drugs affecting the mental state and neurological drugs coming in also from India before being smuggled into the country through the port of East Port Said.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Misuse of this drug has been a big,big problem for many years now in Egypt....but unfortunately to easy to get a hold of from pharmacies who sell it illegally.[/QUOTE]

I agree, it is frightening, I have never come across so many pill poppers, even the dosage of your average pain killer here is sky high, you could never get them without a prescription in the UK.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> I agree, it is frightening, I have never come across so many pill poppers, even the dosage of your average pain killer here is sky high, you could never get them without a prescription in the UK.


And injections - not only themselves but their families!


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> And injections - not only themselves but their families!


Lol very true...and don't start me on the bandages, the tiniest cut requires industrial sized plasters and heavy strapping, they just love being sick and like everyone to know about it too


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> Lol very true...and don't start me on the bandages, the tiniest cut requires industrial sized plasters and heavy strapping, they just love being sick and like everyone to know about it too


The high drama is in preparation for their own "big coma" which is bound to happen because just about everyone has at least one before they pass on.


----------



## Oldbird (Jun 2, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> *Tramadol* (Ultram) is narcotic-like pain reliever that can give euthoric effects .


The only effects they gave me when prescribed in the uk was sickness and dizzieness. How people can take them as a 'recreational' drug is beyond me


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> Lol very true...and don't start me on the bandages, the tiniest cut requires industrial sized plasters and heavy strapping, they just love being sick and like everyone to know about it too


Just love it when they go to the pharmacy for an injection when they have nothing more than a heavy cold.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Customs officials at the port of Alexandria foiled an attempt to enter 1.9 million Viagra type tablets .
From al akhbar lyoum
??? ???? ?????? ????? ?????? ?????? ??????????


----------

